# dr J F Churchhill's specific remedy bottle cleaning



## mysecrets88 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello again,
 I have this bottle that I recently dug, it came out of a dump site with alot of ashes. There is a fine film on the outside of the bottle. Have been using some soap and water, then went to a soft cleaner oxy clean, still with no luck in removing film. Is the next step trying a little stronger chemical IE muratic acid? Benn finding some fun bottles but the fine almost like a calcium type deposit where they sat flat against is proving to be very annoying. Any info on this bottle is apprciated as I can't find any info on the web so far.


----------



## mysecrets88 (Jul 1, 2004)

here is another photo


----------



## old digger (Jul 8, 2004)

mysecret, happened across your post today, I'm no good at advice on cleaning, you"ll find lots of info here in other post. I did find your bottle or one like it, it has "HYPOPHOSPHITES OF LIME AND SOSA" on the side, does yours? The one I found is in old bottle price guide, list for $20.00-30.00, hope it cleaned up real nice for you!


----------



## old digger (Jul 8, 2004)

[] Sorry for typo, should be SODA. And that book is nearly 20 years old.


----------



## mysecrets88 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, I heard from another collector dealer who said if in perfect condtion in this color it now has a value of 75-125. He had listed a rare dark green color one so I e-mailed him and he gave his opinion. I wish I had gotten to this excavation site earlier, the owner gave me permision to dig but he said the contractor filled his truck with bottles. Most of the bottles I have found have been early. So you almost snooze you almost lose.
 PAT,
 WILL PSOT A PICTURE OF 2 OTHER BOTTLES FOUND THERE TONIGHT


----------

